# Which Virtual Minimoog do you like the most?



## MarkY (May 27, 2022)

Hi everyone, would appreciate your suggestion on which "Virtual" Minimoog to choose?


U-He Diva
Arturia Mini V
Native Instruments Monark


----------



## fakemaxwell (May 27, 2022)

Diva. Best sounding, and comes with a bunch of other things to play with as well.

If you're set on Arturia buy the whole collection when it's on sale, not just Mini V.


----------



## R10k (May 27, 2022)

Model72 doesn't make the list...?


----------



## Paj (May 27, 2022)

You could add G-Force's MiniMonsta to the list.

Paj
8^)


----------



## Saxer (May 27, 2022)

Synapse "The Legend"


----------



## twtyler (May 27, 2022)

Another vote for The Legend. I have most of the Minimoog plugins, and prefer that and the UAD one over the rest.


----------



## tressie5 (May 27, 2022)

I'm partial to Diva because of its modulation capabilities, arpeggiator, multiple (extended) oscillators and, of course, its round, deep full-bodied sound.


----------



## José Herring (May 27, 2022)

The Legend.


----------



## faina33 (May 27, 2022)

check follow article is a good ref point on the subject 








Best Virtual Minimoogs: Moog Sound at Your Fingertips


Our picks for the best virtual Minimoogs include the Arturia Mini V, Gforce Minimonsta, Synapse The Legend, IK Multimedia Minimod, and the U-He Diva.




www.careersinmusic.com


----------



## liquidlino (May 28, 2022)

Paj said:


> You could add G-Force's MiniMonsta to the list.
> 
> Paj
> 8^)


I got minimonsta free with my novation keyboard. It's good. Difficult to program, never really say I've got the hang of it, but sounds really good.


----------



## Paj (May 28, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> I got minimonsta free with my novation keyboard. It's good. Difficult to program, never really say I've got the hang of it, but sounds really good.


Yeah, and sometimes the keyboard response is puzzling on a patch, so the "monsta" aspect of programming it is monstrous---but those instant patch variation buttons and Rick Wakeman patches . . . nice!

A web search for "MiniMoog VST" produces a lot of results and a lot of them stretch the category, so I can understand the OP's query. The ones I go to first are from NI, Arturia, G-Force and IKM. I know that there are a number of free and freeware ones out there that are from good developers and get good buzz but my experience is with the ones I mentioned. I do remember playing around with a few of the hardware units.

Paj
8^)


----------



## Zanshin (May 28, 2022)

Model 72


----------



## method1 (May 28, 2022)

UAD Minimoog


----------



## MarkY (May 29, 2022)

Thanks everyone for the suggestion, it was very helpful 🙂 👍


----------



## zvenx (May 29, 2022)

This is timely for me too as I am really trying to find as much sound examples of the uad minimoog as I can online... surprisingly they aren't that many.


I currently have Monark, (Diva), Legend and Model 72 and for sure my favourite is Model 72...
why?

it just fits into almost any track I put it in...I spent a good amount of time yesterday making presets for the Legend and Model 72 in isolation..
Then decided to use and tweak some of them in little jam tracks I do...
It was hard for me to make the Legend fit just right into what I was doing.. The model 72? Just fit right in almost any type of music jam I was doing.

I might have to use up my Spark 14 day demo to see if the UAD MiniMoog fits into tracks as good (or better) than the model 72.

rsp


----------



## Gerbil (May 29, 2022)

I have a Boog as well as the Arturia mini, The Legend and Monark. The latter is actually the one that seems to get closest to the hardware - although I don't know how close the Boog is to the original (or if any original is close to another original). But my favourite is The Legend because of all its extra tricks like polyphony and voice spread.

Any of them sound decent. The Moog edition on my ipad is really quite excellent as well.


----------



## zvenx (May 29, 2022)

If NI would make the Monark a standalone like they did with their Super 8, I would surely spend more time with it.
rsp


----------



## Wes Antczak (May 29, 2022)

Right now I am really gravitating to just the Arturia and especially the one from Cherry Audio. The real deal is just a distant memory for me, but I do have a Boog as well and the two I mentioned seem to really tick all the right boxes. They also seem to play really well with my stack of Mothers and Sub37. So... Mini V3 for the nice extras and Minimode as just a straight up Mini, which for all practical purposes it really seems to be. YMMV


----------



## AudioLoco (May 30, 2022)

Diva.

And the similarly priced real deal, the B. Model D. (For only around $100 more!)
More fun, 100% analog, less convenience.


----------



## derschoenekarsten (May 30, 2022)

+1 for Model 72 specifically as a Minimoog emu. If as a general "vintage-y" synth, Diva all the way.


----------



## RogiervG (May 30, 2022)

How can this thread be in the gear subforum (which means hardware only), when the question is about softsynth emulation 

Anyway.. i think that, in a completely properly done blind test, most of you won't spot any difference when used in conjunction with other sounds (arrangement). And cannot tell (without guessing) which one is real and which one is emulated.


----------



## Wally Garten (May 30, 2022)

Honestly? Honestly honestly? Having had a Boog and Monark and Arturia? The one I use the most is the Moog iOS app. (I actually think their apps are kind of a strange underappreciated niche. Animoog is one of the coolest synths I know of.)


----------



## vitocorleone123 (May 30, 2022)

Model 72 and it was an easy decision.

Had Monark, but The Legend was better and didn't miss it when I sold my Komplete upgrade. Tried Model 72 and immediately thought it sounded better than The Legend, so I sold that one. Model 72 is less useful of a synth, but I have lots of useful synths, so I was going purely on sound (same reason I have Model 84). I also have Diva, but don't think it counts - and it doesn't sound as good trying to be any one thing vs. a mix of things. Then again, I've also deleted Diva from my machine because I never use it.

I also have a Minimoog-inspired hardware synth, the SE-02. The first one I had was Moog Model D on iOS when it first came out.


----------



## ed buller (May 30, 2022)

DIVA & LEGEND are both pretty perfect

best

e


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (May 30, 2022)

UAD MiniMoog. Pretty clear front runner for me after doing some comparisons.


----------



## rrichard63 (May 30, 2022)

Diva is usually described as being derived from (or influenced by) about half a dozen hardware synths, the MiniMoog being only one of them. All of the others mentioned, except the Syntronik Minimod, are more-or-less straightforward emulations. So I'm a little puzzled by Diva's inclusion in this group.

Am I misunderstanding what I have read about Diva?


----------



## vitocorleone123 (May 30, 2022)

rrichard63 said:


> Diva is usually described as being derived from (or influenced by) about half a dozen hardware synths, the MiniMoog being only one of them. All of the others mentioned, except the Syntronik Minimod, are more-or-less straightforward emulations. So I'm a little puzzled by Diva's inclusion in this group.
> 
> Am I misunderstanding what I have read about Diva?


Diva can get you a “sounds like….” neighborhood of several classic synths, but it doesn’t match them exactly. Whether that matters or not is up to the individual, of course.

I also think it’s the odd one out here in this conversation.


----------



## garaughty (May 30, 2022)

I owned and played the Minimood model D for years and u-he's Diva sounds very accurate to my ears, especially the filters !


----------



## Prof_lofi (May 30, 2022)

Monark for me, especially when you tweak the settings in the back.


----------



## wst3 (May 31, 2022)

Toss up between GForce and Cherry Audio for an emulation. But I still love Diva, and it can do a very nice imitations.

I think they all sound great, and there are differences, but for the most part they can be described as different, not better or worse. The real difference for me is how far they have extended the architecture - and the more the better.


----------



## zvenx (Jun 2, 2022)

So I bought the UAD Native MiniMoog yesterday and been spending lots of time with it.

It is now my second favourite software minimoog.

It sounds really good, but still there is something about the model 72 which makes it fit into my mixes so much better/easier (and I tried different genres) than all the others I have.

rsp


----------



## Prockamanisc (Jun 2, 2022)

I love Arturia, and use it all the time, but it's definitely lacking when compared tot he real thing. It definitely sounds synthetic. u-he products, however, don't feel like they're lacking.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Jun 2, 2022)

Prockamanisc said:


> I love Arturia, and use it all the time, but it's definitely lacking when compared tot he real thing. It definitely sounds synthetic. u-he products, however, don't feel like they're lacking.


U-He: in a mix, they are not. On their own.... if the goal is "true analog sound" they're a bit dated, in that others have equaled or even surpassed them in that regard. But it's such a tiny difference that, again, in a mix, no one will hear you scream. Er, no one will hear the difference!


----------

